# very embarrassing.



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I have noticed, for aages that there was a small spot just near the vagina in btween it and my anus. THen the other day i accidently hurt it when i wiped and have caused quite a large spot. WHen i looked at it today though the whole area look s a bit inflamed and its very sore.Its the small ridges of skin that lead up to anus- if you know what i mean, on one side that is raised and sore. I don't want to go to the doctor, and i can't until at least monday anyway so im hoping someone will have some advice.


----------



## SLBEL3 (Jun 1, 2000)

Hi Nikki. It sounds like a sebacious cyst. It happens when a sweat gland gets clogged. So if you have (pardon me for being rude) been more sweaty in that personal area it might be that.What I would suggest from my experiences being a medical assistant in various doc offices is to apply moist heat to the area 3 times a day minimum. Also try to keep the area cleaner than imagined. I know you probably are clean, but I'm talking after every bowel or urine movement take a washcloth with mild antibacterial soap and wash the area completely but carefully. If it doesn't improve by Monday then I would suggest a visit to your doc.hope it helps.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I haven't had this myself, so I'm not sure what it could be.The cyst idea sound fairly plausible (or an ingrown hair sort of thing might get inflammed like that)Hope you feel better soon!K.


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Hi Nikki,I get irritation in that general area from wiping and general dryness. Mine is just topical irritation and my doctor has prescribed hydrocortisone cream for it in the past. It comes and goes and tends to occur more on the left side, probably related to my right-handed wiping.I don't know if mine gets raised. It gets red and irritated. It is mostly sore when it's wiped. Making sure to pat dry after a bath or shower helps, as does not using any scented bath products, or at least not letting any near that area.If it is more of a bump, then it might not be a bad idea to show the doctor to see what it is.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Well, it got much better over the last few days and is almost gone now. Strange. Must have been a small infection or something!


----------

